# Melanotan sides



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Guys

Been on melanotan 2 for a couple off weeks got a good tan from it didn't load up heavy as I tan really easily. Get facial flushs after jabbing which aint a problem as I do it pm before bed. However I've had sore itchy eyes nearly all the time. Is this a common side? Amyone else had this


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i am starting my melanotan cycle today, and from what i have researched its not a commen one matey...could be the facial flushing effecting your eyes or something?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

are your eyes stringy by any chance? I started on MT2 again a couple of days ago and my eyes have been really stingy when looking at pc screen. Never had this previous times i've taken it though.


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

No mate not stringy, just sore were i feel like rubbing them, its not that bad dont get me wrong, just annoying, apart from that im well impressed with it,

Th flushing aint bad either get a bit but am normally straight to sleep after,


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

I used it for a months course, turned my lips blue and blueish marks underneath my skin developed that have thankfully gone!! Imagine walking into places with blue lips, got some bazeerk looks, that was me and melanotan done with!!


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Bloody Hell mate blue lips sound weird :laugh:

Dont think me missus would be impressed with that especially with the wedding coming up in the summer.

Like i said i only did 0.5mg per day for 5 days in the loading phase and have just done 1.0mg a week from now on, i tan very easily anyway so didnt want to go too mad,

trying to jsut maintain a steady tan not too dark


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

as a research product do you guys ever wonder if there could be repercussions down the road from its use? i plan to use it for 5-6 wks starting in june it will be my 1st time,

how long have ppl been using melanotan as a tanning agent and has there been any bad press about it in that time

i dont think its been around to long so probably isnt any news on it yet, it hasnt been approved for tanning use by any goverment yet why is that, studies still ongoing, ie the name research product


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Not heard that as a side and i use it all the time.

Kernal


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. It has crossed my mind. I'm sure there's guys on here been using it for a while so maybe they can answer.

I just find that the tan you get and the minimal need for sunbeds the pros out weigh the cons for me at the minute. I do tan easy though so am not really using loads. And I suppose who knows the repurcusions of heavy sunbed use down the line.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

madasf*ck said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. It has crossed my mind. I'm sure there's guys on here been using it for a while so maybe they can answer.
> 
> I just find that the tan you get and the minimal need for sunbeds the pros out weigh the cons for me at the minute. I do tan easy though so am not really using loads. And I suppose who knows the repurcusions of heavy sunbed use down the line.


Did you mix it yourself, ive geard when not reconstituted properyl it can have adverse effects..!


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes mixed it myself with bac water then pre loaded the pins and froze them. The eyes haven't been to bad mate really more when I rub them they get a bit sore. Just have to leave them alone LOL. Didn't get pre mixed cos I have loads off bac water. Suppose sides are different person to person.


----------

